# τρόλεϊ ή τρόλεϋ



## Ihatemithous (Mar 30, 2012)

Έπεσα πάνω σε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα καθώς μοντάρω κάποιο έντυπο. 
Αν και δεν είναι κύριο όνομα, για να μην ανοίγω άλλο νήμα είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ. 
Τι είναι σωστότερο να γράφουμε τρόλεϊ, τρόλευ, τρόλεϋ;
Νομίζω ότι το σωστότερο είναι το τρόλεϊ, αλλά αν επιμένει κανείς να ακολουθήσει την γραφή με υ, για να μοιάζει με το Αγγλικό, τα διαλυτικά χρειάζονται στο τέλος της λέξης;
Μήπως τυχόν αλλάζει κάτι στην γραφή, όταν γράφουμε κεφαλαία.


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Τα διαλυτικά δεν έχουν σχέση με την αρχή, μέση ή τέλος της λέξης. Αν δεν μπουν, το ευ θα διαβαστεί /ef/ ή /ev/, όχι /ei/. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, τα διαλυτικά θα έπρεπε να μπουν και στα κεφαλαία, όπου το μόνο που γίνεται ανεκτό είναι να μη δηλώνεται η τονιζόμενη συλλαβή.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Mar 30, 2012)

Σύμφωνοι θα βάλω διαλυτικά αφού πρέπει, με ι ή με υ, όμως?


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Με _ι_. ΤΡΟΛΕΪ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2012)

Και λημματογραφημένο: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CF%84%CF%81%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%8A&dq=


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

Αν εφαρμόσουμε όμως πλήρως την αντιστρεψιμότητα, θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και το ενδεχόμενο του _τρόλλεϋ_!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2012)

Dharvatis, μην τρολλ(εϋ)άρεις!


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Νομίζω ότι το σωστότερο είναι το τρόλεϊ, αλλά αν επιμένει κανείς να ακολουθήσει την γραφή με υ, για να μοιάζει με το Αγγλικό, τα διαλυτικά χρειάζονται στο τέλος της λέξης;


Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω πώς διδάσκονται σήμερα αυτά τα πράγματα (η απλοποίηση, οι λόγοι που τα απλοποιούμε αυτά). Ξέρει κανείς; Ρώτησε ο Helle. τις προάλλες: Πότε και από πού μαθαίνουμε ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε _τρένο_ και όχι _τραίνο_;

Πάντως, οι ρυθμίσεις της ορθογραφίας που έγιναν κατά τη μεταπολιτευτική εφαρμογή της δημοτικής απλοποίησαν και την ορθογραφία των δανείων από ξένες γλώσσες. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πια να «μοιάζει» η ελληνική λέξη με την αγγλική ή τη γαλλική ή την όποια άλλη ξένη λέξη. Δεν έχουμε την υποχρέωση στις ξενόφερτες να διατηρούμε την ετυμολογία όπως κάνουμε στις ντόπιες — ούτε καν στα αντιδάνεια (τις ελληνικές που μας ήρθαν από έξω σαν ξένες). Έτσι:

το -u- και το -y- γίνονται -ι-, όχι -υ-: τρικ (γαλλικό _truc_), τρόλεϊ (_trolley_)
το -au- και το -eau- γίνονται -ο-, όχι -ω-: σοφέρ (_chauffeur_), καρό (_carreau_)
τα αγγλικά -ee- ή -ea- (και γενικώς τα μακρά τους) γίνονται -ι-, όχι -η-: σίριαλ (_serial_), μίτινγκ (_meeting_), κλίρινγκ (_clearing_)
τα -ai- κ.λπ. γίνονται -ε- και όχι -αι-: τρένο (_train_), πορτρέτο (_portrait_)
Τα διπλά σύμφωνα των ξένων γίνονται μονά: κλασικός (_classic_), πάσο, ράλι, τρόλεϊ (πάλι)

Αυτές τις αλλαγές είναι καλό να τις μαθαίνει κάποιος που είχε διδαχτεί τις παλιές ορθογραφίες. Δεν ξέρω πώς τα σερβίρουν στα παιδιά που μαθαίνουν το _τρένο_ και όλες τις άλλες λέξεις με τις νέες ορθογραφίες, αλλά στη συνέχεια πιάνουν στα χέρια τους βιβλία που διατηρούν τις παλιές ή πέφτουν π.χ. στο διαδίκτυο πάνω σε κόσμο που επιμένει στις παλιές ορθογραφίες.

Παρέμπ, υπάρχει άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη στο Βήμα για αυτές τις αλλαγές:
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=89212
(Για την τελευταία παράγραφο έχω πει τις απόψεις μου στο νήμα για τη μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων.)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

Ειδικά για το τρένο όμως, υποτίθεται ότι ήρθε στα Ελληνικά από τα Ιταλικά, άρα θα έπρεπε να γράφεται ανέκαθεν με -ε-.



Zazula said:


> Dharvatis, μην τρολλ(εϋ)άρεις!



:lol: :lol:
(το ανέφερα μόνο για να έχουμε όλες τις εναλλακτικές, όχι γιατί το υποστηρίζω)


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ειδικά για το τρένο όμως, υποτίθεται ότι ήρθε στα Ελληνικά από τα Ιταλικά, άρα θα έπρεπε να γράφεται ανέκαθεν με -ε-.



Στο ΛΚΝ:
[ιταλ. treno < γαλλ. train < αγγλ. train] 
Στο ΛΝΕΓ (και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ):
[< ιταλ. treno < γαλλ. train < p. traîner «τραβώ από πίσω, έλκω» (βλ. λ. τρενάρω)].

Αλλά στον Δημητράκο και στον Σταματάκο διαβάζεις ότι είναι από το γαλλικό (_train_).
Και στο πλαίσιο του ΕΛΝΕΓ:
Επειδή προέρχεται από το γαλλ. _train_ και εξαιτίας της παρουσίας και επίδρασης του αγγλ. _train_ [...] 

Ακουστικά μπορεί να προέρχεται από το ιταλικό, αλλά το παλιό -_αι_- είναι από το γαλλικό οπωσδήποτε!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι: έχει συζητηθεί αλλού το εάν το _τραίνο_ και ο _κομμουνισμός_ (από τα παραδείγματα στο άρθρο του Μπ.) πρέπει να θεωρούνται ξένες λέξεις, από τη στιγμή που κλίνονται κανονικά; Αν όχι, δεν δικαιούνται να κρατήσουν την ορθογραφία με την οποία μπήκαν στη γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2012)

Δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ διάκριση ανάμεσα σε λέξεις ενταγμένες στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα και ανένταχτες. Στα κοινά ονόματα τουλάχιστον. Στα κύρια θα μπορούσες να πεις να μην πειράξουμε τις _Βρυξέλλες_ ακόμα κι αν πειράξεις το _Χόλιγουντ_.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

Μάλιστα - ευχαριστώ Νικ! Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν γίνεται τέτοια διάκριση, αφενός γιατί είναι πολλές οι ελληνικές λέξεις με ξένη προέλευση (βάζω και τις ελληνογενείς σε αυτές, όπως π.χ. τις _πρωτεΐνες_ που μεταφράζω τώρα), των οποίων την ορθογραφία δεν θα διανοούμασταν να αλλάξουμε, και αφετέρου γιατί υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου οι ενταγμένες λέξεις δεν μπορούν να απλογραφηθούν (παράδειγμα ο _τεντιμπόης_, που δεν μπορείς να τον γράψεις _τεντιμπόι_).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι ο "τεντιμπόις" θα ήταν απλογράφηση, γιατί αυτό το -ης είναι απλώς η κατάληξη (όπως νταλικιέρης). Ο τεντιμπόης είναι ήδη απλογραφημένος (η εναλλακτική του είναι ο _τεντυμπόυ_ ή _τέντυ μπόυ_). Κατά την γνώμη μου μια τέτοια διάκριση θα ήταν λάθος, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε μια λέξη θα πάψει να είναι άκλιτη.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

Το "τεντιμπόι" θα ήταν η σωστή πλέον γραφή αν η λέξη παρέμενε άκλιτη. Από τη στιγμή που κλίνεται όμως, δεν μπορείς να την απλογραφήσεις πια. Με την ίδια λογική, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να απλογραφούνται και άλλες λέξεις που κλίνονται, όπως το _τραίνο_.
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν αρχίσουμε να κλίνουμε μια νέα ξένη λέξη, γιατί αυτή θα έχει απλογραφηθεί ήδη: αν ξαφνικά αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για "πλατά τυριών", ο ενικός είναι ήδη "πλατό"


----------

